# 2 shiny new Felt F frames sitting in front of me. Which one to build?



## evensen007 (Mar 8, 2012)

*2 new Felt F frames sitting in front of me. Which one to build?*

I have to decide which frame to build onto, and I think I know the answer but I wanted to make sure I made the right decision. I was able to get a hold of a brand new 2010 Felt F2 frame. After that I saw a 2011 Felt F5 frame come along and I had to snap it up. I had heard good things about the 2011 changes, so I took a chance and got it for a great deal. 

To be honest, the 2010 F2 frame is much nicer looking. The glossy red really pops against the black, and it just looks fantastic. The 2011 F5 is a lot more subdued.

Looks aside, if you had both frames sitting in front of you and a full Ultegra 6700 group-set, which of those 2 bikes would you be putting the components on?


----------



## bobones (Mar 29, 2011)

Between these? 2011 F5 for me, better frame.


----------



## evensen007 (Mar 8, 2012)

Yes, those are the ones. 

2011 Better frame as in materials etc, or something else?


----------



## bobones (Mar 29, 2011)

evensen007 said:


> Yes, those are the ones.
> 
> 2011 Better frame as in materials etc, or something else?


Here's what the Felt Road Brand Manager has to say.



SuperdaveFelt said:


> The 2011 F series frame are such a leap forward, the 2011 F5 is a better frame in every aspect than the 2010 F1. This is game changing in terms of the design revisions. The two model years are 7 years apart in technological design.


----------



## evensen007 (Mar 8, 2012)

Wow, no better endorsement than that. 2011 F5 miles better than the 2010 f1? Gees. Thanks for that link.

Chris


----------



## Camilo (Jun 23, 2007)

I don't doubt there are differences. My question would be - are any of the differences noticable or meaningful to YOU? Things like differences in stiffness and handling, etc. may or may not be significant to a rider of your size, power, usage, and ability to discern differences. Or you may actually prefer the characteristics of a frame that someone else would consider a fault. I'm not saying any of this is true, just that any differnces may or may not be noticable to a mortal, and may or may not be preferable. I sincerely doubt that changes from one year to the next is really a game changer. I really think, while they might be real, and noticable to some of us, they're incremental and fairly minor in the big picture.

I'll admit ignorance but still would guess that both are actually excellent frames, and if you rode one or the other without direct comparison, you'd be extremely happy with either assuming you could dial in the fit on either equally well. Therefore, you may still be best served in using the one that just flat out appeals to you visually, because it will be more fun and inspiring.... and that would trump any real or marketing differences.

It's like nice guitars. I've got 6 or 7 and actually have put a lot of time over the years into playing them and lots of others. But I've found that I just don't care or am not as particular as a lot of people. 

Put two fine guitars together and an affectionado with a really good ear or really particular stylistic needs, (or at least really strong opinions) will likely say: the X is such a much better instrument, 1000% better. The Y is suitable for kindling, a Tonelss Piece of ..."

I, even with 30 years experience, but having the taste, ears, skills and style I actually have, might (a) not notice a differences or (b) not care about the differences (i.e. really like or dislike them both), or (c) actually prefer Y over X. A good (33%) chance his preference would not serve me well at all, and an even bigger (66%) chance I wouldn't even care.

Not only might our preferences in a particular factor be different (tone, neck, body shape), but there's a good chance I can't even discern differences as well as him.

Sorry about the long winded diatribe. It's just that I wonder sometimes if one person's "game changing improvement" is actually meaningful to other users. Don't give up on your original preference.


----------



## evensen007 (Mar 8, 2012)

I appreciate that reply. It's actually a really good point and you are right, one man's perfect bike is another's worst nightmare. Personally for me, I am starting to get into Crit racing, and a lot more road races. I think the extra stiffness and handling will suit me well there. On my longer 100+ mile rides I may end up paying for it in ride quality. I guess I will just have to find out the hard way. I am doing my first ride on it Saturday. I will get in about 105 miles on that ride. Should be interesting. Thanks again for your thoughts.


----------



## Camilo (Jun 23, 2007)

I probably should have printed it in red, but my strongest opinion is that they're both excellent, and that you'd love either. Cheers on the new ride!


----------



## evensen007 (Mar 8, 2012)

I agree, and thanks! 

Here is what I bought for the bike. Is there anything that I am missing here?

Crank
Front and rear DR
Chain
Handle Bars
Stem
Bottom Bracket
Seat Post
Brakes
Shifter set
Cable set.

Already have pedals from my other bike. Anything obvious I missed?

Thanks!


----------



## Superdave3T (May 11, 2009)

evensen007 said:


> I agree, and thanks!
> 
> Here is what I bought for the bike. Is there anything that I am missing here?
> 
> ...


The BB for the 2010 F2 is not the same design as the BB30 compatible 2011 F5.
Be sure to use torque paste on the seatpost of the F5 - not grease!

I used the cheesy term "game-changing" because that is what I truly feel we've done with the new F-series chassis. It isn't just stiffer, or lighter, or smoother, or has stiffer front deralleur hanger, or more forgiving vertically with less torsional twist in the fork steerer tube, frame BB, head tube, or higher one and two stay lateral stiffness, or higher impact strength...

...it is all of those things.

-SD


----------



## evensen007 (Mar 8, 2012)

SuperdaveFelt said:


> The BB for the 2010 F2 is not the same design as the BB30 compatible 2011 F5.
> Be sure to use torque paste on the seatpost of the F5 - not grease!
> 
> I used the cheesy term "game-changing" because that is what I truly feel we've done with the new F-series chassis. It isn't just stiffer, or lighter, or smoother, or has stiffer front deralleur hanger, or more forgiving vertically with less torsional twist in the fork steerer tube, frame BB, head tube, or higher one and two stay lateral stiffness, or higher impact strength...
> ...


I really can't wait to ride it, especially coming from a 2007 F3c (which was also a great bike). The bb30 bracket is already installed in the F5 as well as delrin inserts so that I can use my Ultegra 6700 cranks. I'm hoping that doesn't make the bike act crazy; I don't really have any experience with BB inserts/converters. Thanks for the tips! I will report back after my first ride on Saturday!


----------



## evensen007 (Mar 8, 2012)

I put the F5 together with a friend on Friday night and all went well. Took about 3 hours, but that included drinking some beer, friends stopping by, and our wives coming out to bug us. Fine tuning some things right now and trying to dial in my fit but I did take it out for her break-in this weekend. And what a break-in it was! Took it out on Saturday for about 2 hours of intervals. I really can't explain it very well in words, but the bike feels so amazing compared to my 2007 F3! The best way I could describe it is that every pedal stroke feels like it is directly powering the bike 100%. On my 2007 F3, I felt like I was losing energy between my legs and the wheels somewhere. I would also describe it as the first time you ever drive a muscle car after driving a sedan for years. I feel a LOT of raw, untapped power in the frame and I frickin' LOVE IT so much!!!!

I then took it out in the hills on Sunday and got pounded by cold rain for 3 hours over 60 miles with a good group. That feeling of power translated out in the hills too. The descents and turns felt so defined and purposeful that I ended up having a lot more confidence than on the old bike. This things steers so well! I can't say enough good things about the new frame design. It is everything everyone was saying about it, and this is coming from a guy that had the old model. Simply amazing.

Here is a picture taken after we built it on Friday:


----------



## zach.scofield (Apr 11, 2010)

Very nice!


----------

